# Colour ?'s



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry again for all my questions..  Still learning!

All these pups have black eyes.

First one is black, third is blue(?).. What is the middle one? Is it possible for blue and chocolate to occur at the same time, or am I way off track?









What is the third one from the right? If you look closely he is not white, but a shade darker.. And the mostly yellow one is brindler, but what is his base coat colour? 









Shot from the front









The girls... What's the technical name for the darkest yellow one; recessive yellow? How do you tell the difference between fawn and RY?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the last 5 on the right in the last piccie!! Very beautiful babies!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely marked meeces! Yes, you can have chocolate and blue in the same litter. chocolate is bb D/* and blue is B/*dd. It would mean the mom and dad were probably heterozygous on both the B and D locus'.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

By blue and chocolate at the same time, I meant in the same mouse..  Just because it seems like I have such distinct shades of grey, they cant both be just plain old blue, can they?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe he is broken blue agouti? Blue agoutis look blue and brown.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

What a fantastic litter! I'd love such a variety in one go!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

RY is fawn when the eyes are red, at least it is in the UK. If the eyes are black, then RY is 'red', which often looks yellow or 'fawn'.

And you're right you can't really have chocolate and blue in the same mouse, at least, not without having somehow created a calico, unless perhaps it's some kind of odd brindled thing going on. I've never heard of a brindled mousie with chocolate and brown. It might be blue agouti which does have the brownish band, and on a little one like that, the band might be very apparent in thethin band of color that is on the rump. There's also the possibility that it's a off shade blue which often looks a bit brownish, but looking at a couple more times, I'd go with blue agouti.

The whitish one is a puzzler; maybe it's a very diluted brindled?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> RY is fawn when the eyes are red, at least it is in the UK.


We don't have it in the UK  But yes, a dominant or recessive red with pink eyes is a fawn almost everywhere.

The brindle buck on the right hand side looks like a blue brindle, maybe? The very pale brindle could be a stone/beige brindle. And the possibly blue agouti does look like a dark blue agouti (or 'blooti', as Willowdragon calls them).

I like the black almost-Dutch, he's very cute with the black band in the middle 

Sarah xxx

Edited twice for spelling. I've got a headache :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's possible for a mouse to be chocolate and brown at the same time... But you won't have distinct patches of colors, they will be a brownish gray color.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice litter


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Onyx said:


> What a fantastic litter! I'd love such a variety in one go!


*Technically* it wasn't one go, since they're from 3 does.. But two of them are full sisters, so it's really more like 2 litters! 

Autumn2005, that's what I was thinking when I saw the more brownish-grey buck. Since there are both blues and chocolates in the litter, I know each was possible seperately, I just didn't know if blue and chocolate were able to occur simultaneously..

Here's more pictures from today of the off-white buck. I don't think he's brindle? He has a tiny white spot at the nape of his neck, I'm not sure about his belly.



























And one of Buckley, just cause I adore him!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I love seeing the little rolls of fat and fur at this age =^.^= they are very nice


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! This is pretty much my favorite stage of mousy developement! I think they're just too cute at this stage!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

mmhmm I have to agree.
there is something just so innocent bout baby mice that haven't even opened their eyes yet


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My mom likes it when their eyes are just opened, but before they get too active, but I like the way the little babies will sit and clean whiskers they can't even see.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

hehe I forgot how cute that is XD
I like this age and when they get really curious about everything as well. Their ears get really cute at the stage heehee


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the way they're so soft. I'll admit to rubbing a baby or two on my face.  I also love the way that on a flat surface they keep moving around, but gather a bunch in your hand, they just settle down like, "Aahh... we found Heaven!"


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I rub all mice against my face too! not only the babies. I would like to think they like it as much as I do but they are probably thinking " what is this giant doing to me! O.O"


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh good, I was worried I was the only crazy one! The softest fur I've ever felt is mouse fur, it's as soft as puppies, and they keep it that soft their entire lives!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I don't know I think Rabbit fur is pretty soft...We went on a road trip here in Wisconsin, and believe it or not ran into a house something like what the beverly hillbillies had before they moved, they were fur trappers, and I bought a rabbit pelt because they caught me rubbing my face it it!! haha Thank god im not allergic to anything!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I went to Alaska a couple years ago I bought a white rabbit pelt, but when I got home I had to put it up so my cats wouldn't eat it! :lol:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I also rub my face in my cats belly...he has nice soft white fur down there :3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmm... One of my cats is hugely overweight, and I use her as a pillow!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

haha...this is a little creepy cause I'm doing that right now O.O


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my bed is a big animal pile... I use one cat as a pillow, another likes to sleep on my highest point, usually hips or butt, and my dog stretches out next to me, pressed as close as she can. Needless to say, I have never used a heater in winter, though in summer it can be a real pain!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds delightful to me :3


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

One of the softest fur I have felt is a seals, it must have been a young one They had some pelts when I went over to iceland. I love the mice when they are just about acting like adults but they still look really strange sort of half fuzzy pinke and adult.

They are lovely litters, absolutely gorgeous colours, especially on the fawny reddy ones. 

Julie


----------

